# SHANGHAI | CPIC Xintiandi Commercial Center | 250m | 820ft | 49 fl | U/C



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Other names: Taipingqiao Lots 123, 124, 132. Taipingqiao Corporate Avenue 3rd phase.
Design Architect: KPF
Executive Architect: P&T Group
Developer: Shui on Land

After years waiting, this site finally has some movement. Old schemes previous to 2015 featured a 350m tall tower, but it was finally redesigned to one 250m and two 99m office buildings. It has a very good location, in Xintiandi, between the old city and People's Square.
I have seen a presentation and the design has been fine tuned, especially the crown and the facade pattern are being improved, but this hasn't been officially released, and KPF hasn't even published it in its website yet.

Source: Wechat publication by ZIP

Gaoloumi Thread: Gaoloumi






































Site pictures by x1223 2019-07-13


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks like it is under construction (piling at least).


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Publication by ZIP: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/C2C61lNvlDg2IhSDZRLzXQ

Google translation:
On September 28, 2019, the Pacific Xintiandi Commercial Center project jointly developed by China Pacific Life Insurance, Shui On Land and Shanghai Yongye Group was officially launched, and a grand groundbreaking ceremony was held!

According to the development plan, the 400,000 m2 Xintiandi highest landmark building complex is expected to be officially launched in 2023.
he Pacific Xintiandi Commercial Center is designed by a number of domestic and foreign consultants such as the famous architectural firm Kohn Pedersen Fox (KPF), Kokaistudios, East China Architectural Design Institute and WSP (Kejin) , including about 200,000 square meters for office use, nearly 100 thousand square meters is the commercial area.
In terms of planning, in addition to a 250-meter landmark super-class office and two 100-meter-class Grade A offices, the commercialization of the project has been reduced to a skirt design, which continues the delicate texture of Xintiandi. The context, creating a pleasant architectural scale, the skirt room and the top of Dongtai Road are covered by a large skylight, creating a new experience in the 24-hour all-weather commercial block.

And new low resolution renderings, with updated crown


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

This video was shared in a chinese Wechat group, I just uploaded it to Youtube to post it here.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a bit disappointing that they cancelled the initial supertall proposal on the same site:

*SHANGHAI | Xintiandi Phase 2 | 305m~ | 1000ft~ | 68 fl | Canceled*


Nevertheless it is still quite an exciting project.  :cheers:




​


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

I visited the site today with my drone!, it seems the excavation has reached bottom, at the usual construction speed here, it should reach ground level in about 6 months. That core that you can see at almost 100m high is one of the 2 side 100m buildings.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Great pics! And fantastic location for a tall building in the Puxi side


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

More Updates Vic! These are great.


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaolumi by x1223 on 26th August 2021


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

It's overground! 🤘 🤘 🤘 
(I miss the old dancing bananas, anyone knows if still can be used?)


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Victhor said:


> It's overground! 🤘 🤘 🤘
> (I miss the old dancing bananas, anyone knows if still can be used?)











(Copy the URL of the gif and paste it as an image!)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-25 by house191










2021-09-29 by x1223

250 m


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, please, updates


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

@Zaz965 no big changes!



















The 2 shorter buildings









Extra Xintiandi area pic!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-09 by x1223


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-09 by x1223


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-20 by x1223


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more 250-meter building in shanghai


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-27 by x1223


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-06 by x1223


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-13 by x1223


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 28 by 旅行者荧 on 贴吧


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kenamour, please, you should also take photos made by yourself


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 11 by 箫雨秋的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> @kenamour, please, you should also take photos made by yourself


Sorry,I live in jinqiao,it quite far to some project,maybe in the vacation I can take photo to these projects


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.07.02
Only able to see the T2 from the photos below though








by YOGA.Zh on 500px








by YOGA.Zh on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, @kenamour, @A Chicagoan, the people's park looks so cozy


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

According to the developer Shui On, its official name is:
*CPIC Xintiandi Commercial Center (太平洋新天地商业中心)*
*CPIC stands for **China Pacific Insurance (Group) Co., Ltd. **(中国太平洋保险), the main tower will be the new headquarters building for CPIC.







*


CPIC Xintiandi Commercial Center - CPIC Xintiandi Commercial Center - Property Developments - Shui On Land












> Located east of the Taipingqiao project, the CPIC Xintiandi Commercial Center is connected to Shanghai Xintiandi, Corporate Avenue office towers and Taipingqiao Lake and Park in the west; faces the Cuihu Tiandi Residence in the south; extends to the Huaihai Park in the north; and reaches the South Xizang Road in the east.
> 
> The project plan consists of 3 super Grade A office towers and a commercial shopping center, with a total floor area (both above and below ground) of 390,000 m2, including 200,000 m2 of office and 88,000 m2 of commercial property.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

little universe said:


> Only able to see the T2 from the photos below though


I can't find it


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> I can't find it


It's loacted at the eastern part of the Middle Huaihai Road - Xintiandi Shopping Precinct (淮海中路-新天地商圈).
The area is Shanghai's 2nd most famous high end shopping district only after the Nanjing Road West Area (南京西路, aka "the Fifth Avenue of Shanghai")


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

This One


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this building under construction is almost a barrel shape building and I like it


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Jul 11 by 自生固氮菌（岛主～）


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @Victhor, @kenamour, are there updates?


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Not beautiful pic, but I took this one last Thursday from a taxi!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Victhor, I think the progress is visible in this photo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-29 by shdvg


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-24 by toni911


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-13 by 箫雨秋


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-16 by 箫雨秋


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-28 by 鸡丝丁


----------

